# I am being harrassed



## SabrinaO (Oct 18, 2011)

I am being harrassed by another photographer (indirectly) and I don't know what to do. She is one of those "facebook photographers" but she is really bad at photography so I guess all her clients are coming to me.  I got another email from one of my clients saying that she is talking crap about me to her clients and she is spreading lies about me. What should I do? Because she is  emailing my clients harrassing them because they went to me and she is  spreading lies about me on facebook groups. This is the  third/forth person to bring this to my attention.  What should I do?


----------



## ghache (Oct 18, 2011)

pay her a visit.


----------



## robb01 (Oct 18, 2011)

Let your work speak for itself. She is being unprofessional with her behaviour, and you should never stoop to her level. Just focus on being professional, and presenting your customers with a high level of product.


----------



## ghache (Oct 18, 2011)

She is diging her own hole so dont even bother seriously. if she is arrassing your clients there is nothing your can do. let them deal with that.


----------



## ababysean (Oct 18, 2011)

just ignore it.
Block her and when people tell you she is bad mouthing you, just smile and say something kind about her.  I know it is hard.  Take the high road, it looks bad on HER right now, not you.


----------



## mwcfarms (Oct 18, 2011)

I would just let it be. You are a professional right? So let her actions speak for themselves. Honestly in todays world where everyone has a DSLR you will probably come up against this time and again. You know your worth and your images show it so just let her keep looking petty and childish.


----------



## SabrinaO (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Im just afraid she is giving people a bad misconception of me through all the lies she is spreading about me. PERSONAL lies like "i am harrassing her because her daughter has no father"... WHAT?! I don't even know the girl or anything about her personally. She even lives in another state!


----------



## JAC526 (Oct 18, 2011)

Honestly, if you are serious.  Go get an attorney and have them send her a "Cease and Desist" letter.

Technically that is slander.  This may sound extreme, but if your serious about your business this is exactly what you should do.

Fortune 500 companies do this type of thing all the time.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Oct 18, 2011)

Explain to your clients if they ask.


----------



## vtf (Oct 18, 2011)

ababysean said:


> just ignore it.
> Block her and when people tell you she is bad mouthing you, just smile and say something kind about her.  I know it is hard.  Take the high road, it looks bad on HER right now, not you.



And that's why they are coming to you.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 18, 2011)

I agree with everyone else.  Ignore it as much as you can, and if it comes to it, have a lawyer send her a letter.


----------



## dakkon76 (Oct 18, 2011)

Be the better person, rise above it... and attempt to steal more of her customers


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 18, 2011)

Why give a s*** what she has to say? Remember, any publicity is publicity  She's digging her own grave and making you look good in the process. Thank her.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 18, 2011)

OMG!


----------



## robitussin217 (Oct 18, 2011)

Take her to Judge Judy!

I'm kidding. I agree with ababysean first and JAC second. Either way, keep a very impersonal and objective, professional distance.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 18, 2011)

hhahahahahahahahhaahahahahahaaha


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 18, 2011)

I would ***** slap her.


----------



## Jace (Oct 18, 2011)

What's her facebook page? I wanna see her pictures!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 18, 2011)

Dont... than you are no better than her if you post her page here.



Jace said:


> What's her facebook page? I wanna see her pictures!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 18, 2011)

Don't do as some might do


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 18, 2011)

chick fight! Chick fight! Chick fight!  Ill bring the pillows, jello, syrup.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 18, 2011)

Good grief; is this business or a high-school drama????


----------



## pen (Oct 18, 2011)

Consider this. Any one that you want as a client will have their head screwed on straight. Any one like that will hear her say things that are ridiculous and think to them selves that she is nuts. Really, she will be a great source of good clients for you and she will keep the ones that you don't want. Consider her a filter for crazy clients, if they pass the test and see that she has a screw loose then you potential want them as a client. 

I have seen similar things in my business and worried about it at first just to find that business got better in the end not worse.


----------



## Heitz (Oct 18, 2011)

JAC has the right idea.  This person's words could be causing you to lose business.  This is a case of libel/defamation.  You can write a cease and desist letter yourself; make it look very professional and note that several individuals have reported this to you.  Note also that failure to cease and desist will result in your contacting an attorney.


----------



## HomelessBoy (Oct 18, 2011)

Just realised that you are a girl. But the best to do is like what everyone said, ignore her. 

She sounds like she needs to be educated by us.


----------



## HomelessBoy (Oct 18, 2011)

P.S. I think she is just jealous overall. But isn't she advertising for you by spreading rumours?


----------



## Ballistics (Oct 18, 2011)

tirediron said:


> Good grief; is this business or a high-school drama????



I don't know a business owner who doesn't do this in some way. Competition brings the best/worst out of people.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow, Sabrina involved in drama...never saw that one that coming. :scratch:


----------



## Ballistics (Oct 18, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> Wow, Sabrina involved in drama...never saw that one that coming. :scratch:



Hey hey hey... play nice


----------



## ghache (Oct 18, 2011)

**** PUNT THE B*TCH


----------



## Geaux (Oct 18, 2011)

She is one of those "facebook photographers".....


Oh the irony lol.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 18, 2011)

This is one of the problems with being on Facebook, i said months ago it is full of losers


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 18, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> chick fight! Chick fight! Chick fight!  Ill bring the pillows, jello, syrup.



I'll bring a _camera_.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 18, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > chick fight! Chick fight! Chick fight!  Ill bring the pillows, jello, syrup.
> ...



Bikini's and mud :greenpbl:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 18, 2011)

Gary, I am sorry you dont have that many fb friends .  Nobody accepts your FB invitation?



gsgary said:


> This is one of the problems with being on Facebook, i said months ago it is full of losers


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Oct 18, 2011)

Grow up, learn some basic business ideas and, please, don't come back until you've done both of those. In this way, you may avoid posting some of the most amazingly stupid threads I've read.


----------



## Ballistics (Oct 18, 2011)

This is about to get ugly.


----------



## mishele (Oct 18, 2011)

So what did you do that pissed her off? I'm pretty sure there is more to the story than this. :er: lol


BTW....I hate women!!


----------



## gsgary (Oct 18, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Gary, I am sorry you dont have that many fb friends .  Nobody accepts your FB invitation?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only went on 2 or 3 times and only got a few rock band friends never been on it since


----------



## gsgary (Oct 18, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Grow up, learn some basic business ideas and, please, don't come back until you've done both of those. In this way, you may avoid posting some of the most amazingly stupid threads I've read.



But they are good fun to read


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Oct 18, 2011)

mishele, I guess we will never get along...................

..........
.........
.....





















because I just love women. :lmao:


----------



## gsgary (Oct 18, 2011)

Me too i love women, but not prudes


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 18, 2011)

I hate internet fighting vs women... LOL


----------



## willis_927 (Oct 18, 2011)

gsgary said:


> Me too i love women, but not prudes



hahaha


----------



## willis_927 (Oct 18, 2011)

uh oh, Overread in the house... thread locked in 5? lol


----------



## Village Idiot (Oct 18, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> OMG!



Seriously?! I can't believe you have the gall to sit here and offer that type of advice to someone that's oviously dealing with such a stressful situation. You know if she does what you're telling her to do she could end up in jail or worse. That's completely dispicable Bitter and I expect more out of you. Next time you bring up anything remotely close to another idea that involves razor wire, a donkey, and 3 cartons of whole milk, I'm going to have to report you to the mods. I mean, there's not other course of action to take at this point.

Shame on you Bitter, shame.


----------



## Overread (Oct 18, 2011)

*thread moved to shop talk*
*thread locked for going way way off course*

1) Sabrina - you need to use the The Business District for threads which pertain to professional (ie paid) photography work. Beginners is not here for professional photographers working in the industry (be you small time or big time). 

2) I echo the advice that you should ignore the insults and that if they continue or increase in frequency that you should consider proper legal action and get professional legal advice. Chances are a letter from a proper lawyer will stop most of these kind of events: I'd also recommend watching the video in this thread http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-shop-talk/256614-f-ck-you-pay-me.html which details some more good advice about the use of legal assistance in the working world


----------

